# Doubts about getting married



## gizmo2010 (Oct 12, 2010)

I am due to get married next year but sometimes I have doubts as to whether I should go ahead with it.
I love my fiance, we knew each other when we were teenagers and then met again a few years before we got together (we have been together for three years) and have been great friends since. I do sometimes wonder if that is what we are though, friends. 
I was head over heels in love with my ex who absolutely and utterly broke my heart. Don't get me wrong I no longer wish to be with him but it makes me miss that excitement, that fuzzy feeling you get in your tummy, that 'can't wait to get home to be with him' feeling.
My fiance is the most wonderful man and I know he will treat me well forever however he is in no way romantic but I am. I love romance and feeling like a princess and all that typical sickly sweet love stuff you get in the films! 
Did anyone here marry the love of their lives? Does that love that I'm talking about last forever or am I just chasing a dream that simply doesn't exist? 
Sometimes I feel so empty inside, I feel defeated like I should just get on with my life and be done with it. 
I am 30 next year and I feel like I will never find the love of my life so if I want a family there are some things in life that I should just sacrifice.


----------



## Shared Dreams (Jul 15, 2010)

Gizmo2010, first rule I can think of is never settle. Take the time that you need to to make sure that you are doing the right thing.

I am getting married this December to someone I have been with for over 7 years. We started as friends, but the friendship led to a relationship fairly quickly. We had an idea early on that we wanted to be together forever, but we have different personalities. I am very physical - the lovey dovey romantic kind, while he is a bit more straightforward. Not to say that he can't be romantic, but he shows it in a different way...either in little things he does or will say from time to time.

He is also the most straightforward person I know. A lot of times I wish that he would be the guy I imagine, but then I had to realize he needed to be himself. It took some time, but I eventually became comfortable that this is the one that will have my back throughout everything. Is that what you want? Or are there other fears holding you back?


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

gizmo2010 said:


> I am 30 next year and I feel like I will never find the love of my life so if I want a family there are some things in life that I should just sacrifice.


that's a bad reason to get married, and not really fair to your fiance.


----------



## taylor78 (Sep 4, 2010)

If I were getting married next year knowing that I'll have to spend the rest of my life w/ my partner, I think I'll be really happy no matter what. I'm sure you love him but my question is... are you willing to commit?


----------

